# Stopover near Ashford for the Tunnel



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Evenin' all,

My mate (a tugger) is off to french france on thursday and is planning to travel from Scotland on wednesday night, arriving at ashford about 2am.

His train isn't until 10 am on Thursday, so he is looking for somewhere to stop for a few hours before the train.

1. Can he park up at the tunnel itself?

2. Will they let him travel earlier (3am ish) and will they charge?

3. Any suggestions of where else he could park up o or near the M20?

Even though he's a tugger, he's a decent bloke! I can't help cos I use the ferry at dover and don't stop til I'm in France.

Thanks in advance

David


----------



## miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

We've stayed at the last services, just before the tunnel, only £10 (2 years ago) for the night. It was very convenient. I don't think that they will allow you to stay in the tunnel holding area.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks Miranda, he had mentioned the services but didn't know the cost there.

Anyone other suggestions gratefully received.

David


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi. They will let you travel 2 hours either side of your booking if there is room. Don't think there is any extra charge.
Would have thought he would be able to change his booking on arrival at the terminal, but at a possible extra charge.
He could perhaps telephone the terminal when he has a time of arrival.
Alan


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Folkestone Harbour 
Motorhomes (unsure about tuggers)may use the harbour truck parking area. Cost seems to vary between £2 - £4. There is a drivers’ rest room with showers and toilets. The womens shower/toilet facilities are reported to be good but the mens seems to suffer from having to cater for up to 100 truck drivers....


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We came back from Belgium 3 weeks ago.

We turned up at the shuttle 4 hrs early and were put on the next crossing at no extra charge.

We have also stopped at the last services on the M20 (Lenham?) and there is dedicated caravan spaces for stopping overnight - £10ish with a breakfast voucher.

On other occasions we have booked a ferry pitch at CC Black Horse Farm - 20 minutes from the shuttle terminal


----------



## billyfreda (Dec 1, 2008)

*Rest up before boarding*

Junction 11 on the M20, new services and rest area before loading for channel tunnel. Dont know if they charge for the time spent there

billyfreda


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks all for your help! I'll pass these suggestions on to my mate this afternoon.

David


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Tell him to just go in, even if he doesn't get the next train the car park will not be full at that time of night. 

We have spent a couple of nights in their car park with no problems from anyone. 

Bet he will be put on the next train though, tell him to go straight to Cite Europe car park and get a quiet nights sleep when he gets over there. 

Mandy


----------

